# Has anyone used a dehydrator for drying wood?



## Schroedc

I was recently given a pretty good sized dehydrator with digital temperature controls (Goes up to 130 degrees or so) and wondering if anyone here has used one to dry lumber? Wondering if too much airflow could be an issue or if it's worth giving it a whirl.

Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## ripjack13

Try it out with some scrap pine...


----------



## Sprung

I have not, but I am interested in hearing the responses of those who may have used one to dry blanks. I don't remember where, but once I did come across someone who says they use one to dry pen blanks with good results. I was thinking about trying to find one cheap at a rummage sale this summer and giving it a try.


----------



## ironman123

I believe Sharon from IAP uses one. I got somw mulberry root(I think) from her that she dried with one.


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

I talked to @Daren a while back and had been planning on starting a thread like this.
Daren had told me that if we wanted to share his plans between the members here he had no problem as long as they (his plans) DID NOT get posted in an open forum but past along via email. He is just burnt out on building and designing each one as they get built. I can't blame him for that. It must have been calls around the clock to answer questions.
If anyone still has a PDF file I would love to have a copy just to compare to what I have been laying out in my mind.
And yes I tagged Daren in this just to keep everything legit, not to ask him a load of questions and drive him over the edge. Lol

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Fsyxxx

I use one all the time. When I have anything I'm going to stabilize or cast I throw it in the dehydrator and leave it till I get around to getting it done. I've left things in there for two months with no issues. I've never put straight up green wood in there but I've put some in there that had plenty of moisture in them. Worst I've seen is some warping but I'd bet those would have warped somewhat regardless just happened quicker there. I love mine and I think I've got 20$ in it since it was a goodwill find. Hope this helps.

Reactions: Informative 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Aurora North

I'm not entire 100% certain on if it was a dehydrator, but I was watching a program on PBS about a wood turner that had a set up in a closet. This guy was apparently recognized enough to get a tv spot. Once he had the vessels roughed out (I believe they were still somewhat wet) he would store them in a closet full of wire racks with a fan and if I am remembering correctly, a dehumidifier. 

Funny I'm seeing this thread today. I was literally thinking of the episode in my head while I was at work and was trying to visualize his drying closet. It's been some years though since I saw the episode. 

At the time I had no idea what FBE was, but thinking back he showed how he dried the log sections outside for some time, then roughed the vessels, he would then soak them in a huge vat for some period of time, then turn more off, put them in the closet for weeks or months? and then work on them from there. Damn... this is going to bother me. I want to see it again. If I can find it I'll surely post it so there is something more useful to answer your question.


----------



## Aurora North

Ok Colin, here ya are. You'll have to fast forward some to around 28 minutes. Watch from there and he goes through the process he uses and you'll see the drying closet. A lot of the full video seems to be advertisements and such.

This was on PBS in 2011. And I apologize for not realizing you probably meant using a dehydrator for flat stock. I suppose you would just sticker/stack with weight on top to help prevent twisting/bowing and do something similar with the dehydrator though? Not entirely sure, but I hope this is somewhat useful to you and others. I'm really glad this thread prompted me to find the video for my own knowledge though!


----------

